# Record/Transfer to PC



## Bishop08 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had my 625 for about 4 months now. The HD is almost full. I have a DVD-R on my computer. I would like to transfer data on the DVR to my PC for later DVD burning. My computer has USB as well as Firewire. The 625 only seems to have USB. Dish Net makes no info available for making use of the USB connection. Does anyone know how to use the USB connection to transfer data from the 625 to a PC or a suggestion on a better way to back-up the DVR HD?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I went out and bought a DVD recorder to arcive movies I recorded. There is no way to record to a PC from the USB. You would have to get a video capture card on play them in real time. DVD recorder worked best for me...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I use a Hauppage WinPVR250 to do what your asking.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

DVD Recorders work very well for this.

There is NO authorized way to do what you're asking with a Dish box.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

You can move digital movies to the pocketdish legally. You can then save these files on a PC or mass storage device. However, you can only watch them on (or through) the pocketdish device. This works only for SD right now.


----------

